

Priced Android Applications Coming Within Weeks - martythemaniak
http://martin.drashkov.com/2008/12/priced-android-applications-coming.html

======
pmjordan
Does anyone know how much the developer G1s work out to for us Europeans?
<http://code.google.com/intl/de-AT/android/dev-devices.html> only mentions the
$399 US price - I suspect if they ship them from the US, I'd have to pay
customs and more for shipping, etc.

$25 to sign up as a developer just to obtain this information seems a little
harsh.

~~~
enomar
I suspect you might find the exact details in an Android forum. But yes,
you'll have to pay customs, taxes and tariffs to ship the Android dev phone
outside the US. Also, how well the phone will work depends largely on what
carrier and data plan you're trying to use. Again, HN is probably not the
place for this, but here are the specs for the phone. This is the only
additional information you'd see after paying the $25 for a developer account.

==Development Platform Features==

SIM unlocked - Put any SIM in the device -- Hardware unlocked - Rebuild the
Android operating system, and load it onto the device -- Test out your apps on
real hardware before publishing them to the world --

==Software Features==

Real web browsing -- Customizable home screen -- One-touch Google™ Search --
Android Market -- Google Maps™ -- Gmail™ -- YouTube™ -- Google Calendar™ --
Google Talk™ -- SMS and MMS -- Music player --

==Hardware Features==

Touch screen -- Trackball -- 3.2 Megapixel camera with auto focus -- Wi-Fi --
Bluetooth v2.0 -- Handsfree profile v1.5 -- Headset profile v1.0 -- 3G WCDMA
(1700/2100 MHz) -- Quad-band GSM (850/900/1800/1900 MHz) -- GPS-enabled --
QWERTY slider keyboard -- Includes 1GB MicroSD card (Can be replaced with up
to 16GB card) -- Included in the box -- HTC Android Dev Phone 1 -- USB Cable
-- AC Adapter (with US plug) -- Stereo Hands-Free Headset -- Battery --
Getting Starting Guide -- 1G Micro SD Card (inserted into Device) --

